# Notebookfestplatte mit kennwortschutz



## pellmaster (28. September 2006)

Halllo leiber user,

ich habe ein problem mit meiner notebookfestplatte!!
und zwar hatte ioch ein acer notebook welches total kaputt war die festplatte geht(hoffentlich) noch.
udnzwar konnte ich mit dem bios im notebook ein festplattenkennwort festlegen was vor dem bootvorgang abgefragt wurde... nun habe ich folgendes problem!
ich hab nen neuen pc und ein externes gehäuse fuer notebookfestplatten (2,5 zoll)
kann aber weder im bios noch unter windwos auf die platte zugreifen der rechner erkennt sie auch nicht richtig...
ich hatte ein ähnliches prob mit ner notebookplatte die ich im acerbook hatte und dann in nem anderen (da ging acerbook noch und ich konnte kennwort rausnehmen) danach ging es!! meine frage nun. gibt es en tool, programm oder sonstwas mit dem ich dieses, kennwort wegmachen kann? oder ein biosupdate wo ich vielleicht, auch festplatten zugriff kennwortschützen kann?

über hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen 
Gruß Pell


----------



## melmager (6. Oktober 2006)

such mal nach dem dostool atapwd 
sollte frei verfügbar sein


----------

